# How do I sell my RCI points?



## Onelessworry

I bought a timeshare week and the RCI membership. We gave up the timeshare but still have the points. We will never use them. How do I sell them? I have 52,000+.


----------



## cr4909

I won't answer the part of the question that involves finding a buyer.  That is up to you.  But I'd imagine if you post on TUG or eBay and ask a reasonable price, you should find a buyer.  But first I would call RCI and ask for a Points Transfer Form.  You used to be able to do this.  I think the fee was $49 4 years ago.  I don't know what it is now and if you can still do tis.  So I'd first call RCI and get the paperwork ready, then find a buyer.


----------



## klynn

You don't need a points transfer form.  From the RCI website:

Transfer RCI Points 
You may Transfer any RCI Points balance to another RCI Points member anytime throughout the year. This is currently not available online, please call 1-877-968-7476.


----------



## Egret1986

*I sent you an email about your RCI Points*



Onelessworry said:


> I bought a timeshare week and the RCI membership. We gave up the timeshare but still have the points. We will never use them. How do I sell them? I have 52,000+.



I ocassionally have seen others sell their Points on eBAY to be transferred to other RCI POINTS Members' accounts.  RCI rents RCI Points to Members for $0.02 per point; however, you will find that most folks on TUG use a criteria based on annual maintenance fees to pay $0.01 or less per point.


----------



## robertr55

I'd agree with Egret above...having searched for RCI points for sale (sorry to say I'm not looking anymore or I'd have you email me), there are way too many points out there for sale (including here on the TUG marketplace) for the price of $0.01/point to pay anything above that. 

I'd also say there are plenty of ads with higher (and MUCH higher) prices, but I'd be surprised if you got any takers.


----------



## CLIFFTOPS

*rci points*

I have 132000 points that must be used this year.
What value would there be per point with only about 6 months to use.
Would .01 per point still be a guide or would there be a much lesser value due to time frame to use.


----------



## Larry6417

Charging about 1 cent per RCI point would be standard, if you want to sell them. Please note that selling your RCI points is illegal according to your RCI agreement though it's done frequently. You could place an ad in the TUG marketplace; this would be cheaper than using eBay's listing fees.

I'm a little confused as to how you would still have RCI points if you've already given up the underlying timeshare. Were these points rolled over from last year? Generally you have to have paid the maintenance fee to get the RCI points.


----------



## Egret1986

*That is a short timeframe for use and that's quite a few points*



CLIFFTOPS said:


> I have 132000 points that must be used this year.
> What value would there be per point with only about 6 months to use.
> Would .01 per point still be a guide or would there be a much lesser value due to time frame to use.



I know you can extend the use for a fee.  I've never had the problem so far of not being able to use all my points, so I've never extended.  I'm curious if the points can be extended if they are points being transferred to your account by someone else.  Would these points transferred into someone else's account be based on their use year?  I would think so.  My 2009 use year starts July 1, 2009.  Hypothetically, if I purchased your 2009 points, would they be based on my use year, which would give me a full year to use them?  I'm not sure of the answer to these questions.  I've been doing quite a few last minute exchanges and I can't borrow points until my 2009 use starts on 7/1, but I can borrow for a Points exchange, so I've been renting Points from RCI at .02 per point.  Even at $.02 per point, these last minute exchanges are a great deal with 7500 points being $150 + exchange fee.  However, $.01 or less per point is better still.

I just did a DVC Points exchange and just wiped out the last of my 2009 points, so if I do anymore weeks exchanges last minute or otherwise I'm going to have to rent points through RCI or find another alternative.  I'm not looking at buying another timeshare for more points at this time.  My two resorts give an annual allotment of 127,000 and I really don't want to find myself in the position of having more points than I can use and have to try and sell a Points timeshare.  I get confused with the "use" years.  I'm pretty sure I'm talking about my 2009 points and not my 2010 points that are wiped out.


----------



## kohokid

*buying points*

hi,
for work RCi weeks are not working since owner 1977 any suggestions to buy points ou trade my weeks have 3 weeks 
1 week 5 
2 wks 6
BR
BC



Onelessworry said:


> I bought a timeshare week and the RCI membership. We gave up the timeshare but still have the points. We will never use them. How do I sell them? I have 52,000+.


----------



## Stricky

kohokid said:


> hi,
> for work RCi weeks are not working since owner 1977 any suggestions to buy points ou trade my weeks have 3 weeks
> 1 week 5
> 2 wks 6
> BR
> BC



I really tried to understand that post, really... I did. Read it many times. Still nothing...


----------



## rhonda

Stricky said:


> I really tried to understand that post, really... I did. Read it many times. Still nothing...


I _think_ kokokid owns 3 weeks affiliated with RCI (a "week 5" and two "week 6" units).  Has owned these weeks since 1977.  Not sure of Resort, Rating or Unit size.  Seems to be having trouble exchanging through RCI Weeks and seeks advice on exchanging, possibly through points.

I'm guessing the "BC" is similar to our "Thanks much!" ... assuming BC translates to "[Merci] Beau-Coup."


----------



## Egret1986

*Very good, Rhonda!*



rhonda said:


> I _think_ kokokid owns 3 weeks affiliated with RCI (a "week 5" and two "week 6" units).  Has owned these weeks since 1977.  Not sure of Resort, Rating or Unit size.  Seems to be having trouble exchanging through RCI Weeks and seeks advice on exchanging, possibly through points.
> 
> I'm guessing the "BC" is similar to our "Thanks much!" ... assuming BC translates to "[Merci] Beau-Coup."



I tried to figure it out myself, but couldn't.  I saw the poster was in Paris.  You are perhaps more worldly than some of us.


----------



## janej

CLIFFTOPS said:


> I have 132000 points that must be used this year.
> What value would there be per point with only about 6 months to use.
> Would .01 per point still be a guide or would there be a much lesser value due to time frame to use.



RCI would allow you to transfer these points to next use year for free.  They did that for me without much problem at all.  I am not sure if they would transfer those points after they get moved to the next year.  With DVC points, there are a set of rules regarding transfer of points.  It can get complicated since two members can have different use years.  DVC also do not allow transfer of banked or borrowed points.  I am not aware of any RCI rule.


----------



## dabo_gc

Hello folks,

This is my first comment in TUG.

I am very new to TS and spent 5 days to read articles in TUG to lean about TS.

Finaly, I came to think that buying RCI points would be the best for me, since I am not the type to stick to one resort nor destination. Also I have plenty of time to travel around the globe as retiree.

But the problem is, it is not easy for me to find good seller or good point/money ratio offer. 

As Egret1986 wrote :
> you will find that most folks on TUG use a criteria based on annual maintenance fees to pay $0.01 or less per point.

I eager to learn that kind of criteria and to become one of most folks in TUG like you.

So, please kindly guide me where to start, what to check. At the bigining, I am going to buy 3year lease to get aroud 100K RCI points.

I am very sorry if I disturb convesaion of this thread.


dabo_gc


----------



## Egret1986

*Below is a link to a thread back in 2006, but I believe it's still relative*



dabo_gc said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> This is my first comment in TUG.
> 
> I am very new to TS and spent 5 days to read articles in TUG to lean about TS.
> 
> Finaly, I came to think that buying RCI points would be the best for me, since I am not the type to stick to one resort nor destination. Also I have plenty of time to travel around the globe as retiree.
> 
> But the problem is, it is not easy for me to find good seller or good point/money ratio offer.
> 
> As Egret1986 wrote :
> > you will find that most folks on TUG use a criteria based on annual maintenance fees to pay $0.01 or less per point.
> 
> I eager to learn that kind of criteria and to become one of most folks in TUG like you.
> 
> So, please kindly guide me where to start, what to check. At the bigining, I am going to buy 3year lease to get aroud 100K RCI points.
> 
> I am very sorry if I disturb convesaion of this thread.
> 
> 
> dabo_gc



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31348&highlight=points+ratio

I did an advanced search for points ration under POINTS DISCUSSIONS.

There are many RCI Points auctions on eBAY.  I had been watching one at a Gold Crown Resort for 57,000 pts. with a maintenance fee of $440.  It is a well-managed resort with no special assessments.  That's a very good points-to-maintenance fee ratio.  The closing costs were $250 and you got the 2008points for free.  You also received the 2009 points for reimbursement of the maintenance fee for 2009.

That auction ended for just over $600.  To me that was a very good price.

I'm not going to pay a great deal for RCI Points because you see these prices a lot on eBAY.  It was one of the big timeshare sellers on eBAY that had the auction.  Keep in mind also, during the fall prior to the end of the year, folks start dumping timeshares on eBAY because they want to avoid the next year's maintenance fee.  The timeframe of October through December has many great deals.  My last RCI Points timeshare was 68,000 annual points for just over $400 with a yearly maintenance fee of $565.  Also, the underlying week is a July 4th week, which if I ever decided to take it out of Points would be a great week.

WELCOME TO TUG!!!

25-year RCI Weeks exchanger * 2-year RCI Points exchanger.

Points are working great for me.  I also enjoy going somewhere different most vacations.  I only own Weeks resorts where I will occasionally want to stay, but can rent out easily the years I don't choose to go there.


----------



## dabo_gc

Egret1986, thank you so much for your advice.



Egret1986 said:


> Gold Crown Resort for 57,000 pts. with a maintenance fee of $440. That auction ended for just over $600.
> 
> My last RCI Points timeshare was 68,000 annual points for just over $400 with a yearly maintenance fee of $565.  Also, the underlying week is a July 4th week, which if I ever decided to take it out of Points would be a great week.



I really hope that I could find such kind of TSs.


dabo


----------

